# Organizing a Central Massachusetts Vintage Bike Club...



## balloontirecruiser (Sep 23, 2008)

I've been searching for a while, and now I've found someone else in the Central Massachusetts/ Worcester County area looking to organize a vintage bike club and possibly a ride this fall. I'm hoping to find some people interested here... is there anyone on here located in the Central massachusetts area and interested in participating? Please speak up.  Please feel free to post, pm, or email me at oldbluecolson@aol.com anytime. The finer details aren't really outlined yet; I'm hoping to get a good idea of how much interest there is. If you have any questions/concerns please feel free to address those as well, and I'll be sure to get you an answer as soon as I can. Thank you!


----------



## rjs5700 (Sep 23, 2008)

Only central Massachusetts? You could cross Massachusetts on a bike in about an hour, couldn't you?
John


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Sep 23, 2008)

It's not quite that small  Yes I think it is supposed to be only Central Massachsuetts though I'm sure anybody would be welcome.


----------

